# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  محدود كردن سرعت اينترنت

## unit001

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامي :لبخند گشاده!: 

من مي خواستم با استفاده از وي بي سرعت اينترنتمو محدود كنم مثلا 50 كيلوبايت بر ثانيه 

اگه راهنماييم كنيد ممنون مي شم

با تشكر

----------


## danismoke

سلام ، منم تو همین زمینه مشکل دارم ، لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ra0661

داداش من اينو پارسال پرسيدم كسي جواب نداد منم مشكل دارم كسي هست بسم الله

----------


## MIDOSE

باید منظورت را دقیقا اعلام کنی اخ یعنی چی که سرعت اینترنت را کم کنی!

در ضمن بهتره که از زیان های دیگر برای رسیدن به هدفت استفاده کنی چون در بحث محدود کردن اینترنت خیلی از عوامل دیگه خودشون را نشون می دند!

----------


## Mask

با سلام.
برای این کار بنده برنامه ای نوشته ام. دوستانی که نیاز دارند، جهت خرید به بنده پیام خصوصی بدهند.

----------


## ra0661

> باید منظورت را دقیقا اعلام کنی اخ یعنی چی که سرعت اینترنت را کم کنی!
> 
> در ضمن بهتره که از زیان های دیگر برای رسیدن به هدفت استفاده کنی چون در بحث محدود کردن اینترنت خیلی از عوامل دیگه خودشون را نشون می دند!


خوب منظور از این واضع تر در کل میخوایم وقتی مثلا کسی رو سیستم فایلی فرستاد رو دانلود با هر چی  سرعت اش مثلا از 6 کیلوبایت بیشتر نشه اگه بازم  موضوع گنگ بود بگید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## hamed_ghorbani

کلا انگار کسی تو این زمینه تجربه ای نداره ..

----------


## alipoor2009

این کد برا سرعت اینترنت 
Option Explicit
Public Length As Long
Public seconds As Long
Private SelFunction As Byte

Private Declare Function InternetGetConnectedStateEx Lib "wininet.dll" Alias "InternetGetConnectedStateExA" (ByRef lpdwFlags As Long, ByVal lpszConnectionName As String, ByVal dwNameLen As Long, ByVal dwReserved As Long) As Long

Public Enum EIGCInternetConnectionState
INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM = &H1&
INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN = &H2&
INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY = &H4&
INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED = &H10&
INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE = &H20&
INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED = &H40&
End Enum

Public Property Get InternetConnected(Optional ByRef eConnectionInfo As EIGCInternetConnectionState, Optional ByRef sConnectionName As String) As Boolean
Dim lR As Long
Dim iPos As Long
Dim dwFlags As Long
Dim sNameBuf As String

sNameBuf = String$(513, 0)
lR = InternetGetConnectedStateEx(dwFlags, sNameBuf, 512, 0&)
eConnectionInfo = dwFlags
iPos = InStr(sNameBuf, vbNullChar)
If (iPos > 0) Then
sConnectionName = Left$(sNameBuf, iPos - 1)
ElseIf Not (sNameBuf = String$(513, 0)) Then
sConnectionName = sNameBuf
End If
InternetConnected = (lR = 1)
End Property

Private Sub Form_Activate()
Dim ConnSpeed As Long
Dim sMsg As String
Dim sName As String
Dim bConnected As Boolean
Dim eR As EIGCInternetConnectionState

bConnected = InternetConnected(eR, sName)

If ((eR And INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM) = INTERNET_CONNECTION_MODEM) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "Connection: Modem" & vbCrLf
End If
If ((eR And INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN) = INTERNET_CONNECTION_LAN) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "Connection: LAN" & vbCrLf
End If
If ((eR And INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY) = INTERNET_CONNECTION_PROXY) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "Connection: (via) Proxy" & vbCrLf
End If
If ((eR And INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE) = INTERNET_CONNECTION_OFFLINE) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "Connection: Off-line" & vbCrLf
End If
If ((eR And INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED) = INTERNET_CONNECTION_CONFIGURED) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "Configured: Yes" & vbCrLf
Else
sMsg = sMsg & "Configured: No" & vbCrLf
End If
If ((eR And INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED) = INTERNET_RAS_INSTALLED) Then
sMsg = sMsg & "System has RAS installed." & vbCrLf
End If

If (bConnected) Then
rtfNetStats.Text = sMsg
Else
rtfNetStats.Text = "Not Connected: " & sName & vbCrLf & vbCrLf & sMsg
End If

Dim TCP As PMIB_TCPSTATS
If (GetTcpStatistics(TCP) = NO_ERROR) Then
rtfNetStats.Text = rtfNetStats.Text & vbCrLf & "Bytes Received: " & TCP.dwInSegs / 1000 & " KB"
rtfNetStats.Text = rtfNetStats.Text & vbCrLf & "Bytes Sent: " & TCP.dwOutSegs / 1000 & " KB"
Else
MsgBox "Could not get TCP statistics!", vbExclamation, "Error!"
tmrNetStats.Enabled = False
End If

SelFunction = 0
tmrNetStats.Enabled = True
seconds = 0
tmrNetSpeed.Enabled = True

Length = frmWebBrowser.wWeb.document.fileSize * 8

If (seconds = 0) Then
seconds = 1
End If

ConnSpeed = Round((Length / seconds) / 1024, 2)
rtfNetStats.Text = rtfNetStats.Text & vbCrLf & vbCrLf & "Connection Speed: " & ConnSpeed & " kbps"
End Sub

Private Sub tmrNetSpeed_Timer()
If (frmNetStats.Visible = True) Then
seconds = seconds + 1
tmrNetSpeed.Enabled = True
End If
End Sub

----------


## daniyal_1363

> این کد برا سرعت اینترنت


از کدی که گذاشتی واقعاً ممنون ولی بهتر بود اول خودت هم تست می کرد

کد شما  Error میده

----------


## alipoor2009

مشکلی یافت نکردم -- اگه مشکلی داره بگو تا واست حلش کنم

----------


## daniyal_1363

اگه میشه نمونه آماده ش رو بزارین ممنون میشیم

----------

